# Robots Please Reveal Yourselves



## WhoIAm (Jul 24, 2018)

But really what does this mean?


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 24, 2018)

@dimopoulos, @Zuleika 

What does it mean?


----------



## Sosoothing (Jul 24, 2018)

Interesting, I never noticed that lol.
Now I'm curious too.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 24, 2018)

Lol where did you see this ....the dead dead dead---ness of this board makes me believe there are robots keep treats with 8 responses uptop for 3 weeks


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 25, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> Lol where did you see this ....the dead dead dead---ness of this board makes me believe there are robots keep treats with 8 responses uptop for 3 weeks



Go to the very bottom of the home page.


----------



## Zuleika (Jul 25, 2018)

WhoIAm said:


> @dimopoulos, @Zuleika
> 
> What does it mean?


Robots are search engines such as google, bing, yahoo etc.


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 25, 2018)

Zuleika said:


> Robots are search engines such as google, bing, yahoo etc.



Thanks.

So is 63 the number of guests that are brought here by way of a Google (et al) search? Or the actual number of search engines that LHCF shows up on at that point in time?


----------



## Zuleika (Jul 26, 2018)

WhoIAm said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So is 63 the number of guests that are brought here by way of a Google (et al) search? Or the actual number of search engines that LHCF shows up on at that point in time?


The “guests” are actually bots. Not actual people/guests. Google uses 5-10 bots at any given point.


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 27, 2018)

*What is Googlebot?
*
Googlebot is Google’s search bot that crawls the web and creates an index. It’s also known as a spider. The bot crawls every page it’s allowed access to, and adds it to the index where it can be accessed and returned by users’ search queries.

My animated infographic on How Google Worksshows you how the spiders fetch the web and index the information.

The whole idea of _how_ Googlebot crawls your site is crucial to understanding Googlebot optimization. Here are the basics:


Googlebot spends more time crawling sites with significant pagerank. The amount of time that Googlebot gives to your site is called “crawl budget.” The greater a page’s authority, the more crawl budget it receives.
Googlebot is _always _crawling your site.Google’s Googlebot article says this: “Googlebot shouldn’t access your site more than once every few seconds on average.” In other words, your site is always being crawled, provided your site is accurately accepting crawlers. There’s a lot of discussion in the SEO world about “crawl rate” and how to get Google to recrawl your site for optimal ranking. There is a terminology misunderstanding here, because Google’s “crawl rate” refers to the speed of Googlebot’s requests, not the recurrence of its site crawl. You can alter the crawl rate within Webmaster Tools (gear icon → Site Settings → Crawl rate). Googlebot consistently crawls your site, and the more freshness, backlinks, social mentions, etc., the more likely it is that your site will appear in search results. It’s important to note that Googlebot does not crawl _every page_ on your site all the time. This is a good place to point out the importance of consistent content marketing — fresh, consistent content always gains the crawler’s attention, and improves the likelihood of top ranked pages.


----------

